# Overclocking overview help.



## ashsta (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, recently i have purchased a new pc, specs are below.

1 x AcBel R88 600W ATX12V Active PFC 12cm Fan OEM 88 PLUS silver
1 x Asus P7P55 LX Intel P55 socket 1156 DDR3 Gb Lan Win7 rdy
2 x Hynix 2GB DDR3 1333 Retail (Strontium)
1 x iCute K01-4GA-BB see thru panel 12cm front fan ESATA No PSU
1x Intel Core i7 860 2.8GHz skt 1156 8MB L3
1 x Lite-on 24X SATA Black Dual DVDRW iHAS324 Retail
1x Power Color ATI Radeon HD5850 1GB DDR5 256bits
1 x Western Digital 3.5" 1TB SATA2 64MB Green


Now i never bothered to overclock a computer, nor do i feel comfortable unless i had a tutorial for my specific mobo/cpu on how to do this to even attempt it, however i see the software turbo V, now for me the only thing i have increased is the "BCLK frequency by 5" (put to 2 until this is resolved) i will attach 2 pics via url to show the stats:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383905

I see the frequency is showing in red, do you think this is ok or any tips you would suggest in increasing this? and the general performance.

I only play starcraft 2 and to be honest this does not run as good as i would have though an i7 does, friends who have far outdated computers before mine seem to load the game pretty much on par with mine... is there anything you can see or any information i can give that will help make this machine run better ( without spending heaps please guys ) .

thanks in advance.


p.s this is running on windows 7


----------



## ashsta (Sep 14, 2010)

Intel Core i7 860
Windows 7 (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 8 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1, 4.2), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.E.5 / Extended : 6.1E
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 4 x 256 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 8192 KB
Core : Lynnfield (45 nm) / Stepping : B1
Freq : 1306.86 MHz (145.21 * 9)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : P7P55 LX
NB : Intel DMI Host Bridge rev 11
SB : Intel P55 rev 06
GPU Type : Radeon HD 5850
GPU Clocks : Core 400 MHz / RAM 1000 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 726 MHz (2:10) @ 9-9-9-24
Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Strontium
Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Strontium



Here is the pic, sorry i copied this from some other inactive forum i got no response from and they didn't support bb code.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Run something like a stress test, while cpu-z is open and visible, you'll see the clock speed ramp up. Intel SpeedStep lowers the multiplier when there isn't a need for speed, as soon as there is, the speed goes back up. You can disable speedstep in the bios, but, it doesn't matter one way or another, it's just a power saving feature.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Also you might see a nice performance increase if you lower your RAM timings in the BIOS. Try running the RAM at 1333 Mhz which is 667 regular DDR and lower the timings to CL8 or CL7 if its stable.


----------



## ashsta (Sep 14, 2010)

i have lowered my ram to 1333mhz , also got CL7 , doesn';t seem to be a noticable difference.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok you should be getting better performance to see what kind of increase you received download Everest (in my sig) then go to the benchmark tab and run the benchmarks. Then go back to the stock RAM settings for your RAM and rerun those benchmarks again. Keep working with it to see what gives you the best performance.


----------

